# This works PERFECTLY for me so I want to share it!!!



## **TheBee'sKnee's** (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, I have a shb issue.... I wouldn't call it an infestation... Yet.... So I have been trying all the different traps out there and also just killing them as I see them.... I have do catch a few in the traps I use but I actually kill more myself than the traps catch... Now this is where my post gets a little weird.. Lol... I'm a "as seen on tv" junkie  I love buying the gadets and what not just to see if it really works! Now, with that being said... A few months ago I bought the as seen on tv earwax removal gadget... IT WORKS PERFECTLY TO SUCK UP SHB's!!! It doesn't have a lot of suction (hardly any, really) but it is enough to get them trapped inside and then I just kill them... Also, the tip of the thing fits perfectly into a comb cell!!When they run into a cell I just suck it right up!! The tip is also made out of a rubber like material so its flexable and soft.. it does not mess up the comb at all!! I am so happy about this! Lol... It was getting late last night so I didn't have time to go through all the combs but I did get through several and I removed probably around 20 or so beetles... Anyway, I know this will not be the "magic bullet" for someone with many hives or a huge infestation but for someone like myself with just a hive or two and minimal beetles this works like a charm... So I thought I'd post this!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

So, how are your ears?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Apparently the Wax Vac didn't work so well for these folks:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/directory/wax-vac


----------



## **TheBee'sKnee's** (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, I bought it to use on my kids actually!! But I never got around to using it for the purpose it was made for! I can see why people would not be happy with it because it hardly has any suction... But it does have just enough to suck up shb's!!


----------



## Beepants (Apr 1, 2015)

My grandma told me never to put anything bigger than my elbow in my ear. She did not say anything about beetle ears. Conundrum.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Glad you found a solution to your SHB problem, but if I had 20 beetles in several combs I would say that is a serious SHB problem!!!! I use at least one Beetle Blaster in each hive and may find one or two beetles hidden in the empty comb. Those I shake onto a hive top and get with my thumb. Most hives with the blasters I find no beetles running around or hidden.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Beepants said:


> My grandma told me never to put anything bigger than my elbow in my ear. She did not say anything about beetle ears. Conundrum.


I haven't for the life of me been able to get my elbow in my ear. Try as I may...


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Here's a casual thought: if you can remove beetles w the earwax remover, could you also get the beetles to eat earwax? That is, assuming the device works poorly on ears. You'ld have a backup ear cleaner system.


----------

